# Roundhouse



## timdrum (Nov 24, 2012)

Hey guys, there's a car I'm looking to purchase on ebay made by Roundhouse. I've heard good reviews about them in the past, but wanted to see what you guys think about their quality, value and so on. How are the details? Anything is appreciated! Thanks


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Is it the older Roundhouse or the Roundhouse bought by Horizon hobbies? I have several of the cars that I built from kits. Theses were older (~80s etc). All of them are good runners and comparable to Athearn Blue Box kits in detail. Many molders would upgrade these.

The newer ones I do not have experience with.

If it is on EBay look at the pictures. Ask the seller to send detailed ones if need be. Only bid for what you think it is worth by the pictures, not the reputation of the item.


----------



## timdrum (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks for replying! The price has actually gone up quite a bit and the auction is almost over so I'm stepping back from this one. It looked like it was a nice train, like you said similar detail to the Blue Boxes, I was just seeing what other's experiences were as I've never "worked" with one before.

Thanks again and it will be good to have that nugget of info for possible future finds!


----------

